
We are the digital sheep: a rant on how we're bringing up our children - eeeeeta
http://pro.theta.eu.org/we-are-the-digital-sheep/
======
greenyoda
_" Going back to that 2013 teenager use study, we also see that the computer
that 71% of teenagers use most often is shared with family members - who I
would bet would be rather irritated if they couldn't do their important work
because their son broke the computer again."_

If the kids installed Linux on a virtual machine, the computer would be
completely safe from breakage.

